# Which Natural Balance dog food?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, I know this probably seems silly, but I'm looking for some advice. 

I'm considering/will probably try switching Abbie to Natural Balance for awhile, because money is especially tight right now, and I get it for free through work. 

I'm curious on what formula you think is best. She doesn't have any known allergy issues. She's been a little itchy lately it seems, on Fromm Gold Puppy, but that could be anything really, so I don't actually know that it's related to food specifically.

She's been mostly on Fromm (grain inclusive's) and Earthborn Holistic's Great Plains Feast the past few months. 

Which formula do you think is best out of Natural Balance's choices? I know that many of them are not the best, which makes me feel guilty, but I also know that they aren't the worst either.


Alpha Chicken, Turkey Meal & Duck Dry Dog Formula - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.

Potato & Duck Dry - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.

Sweet Potato & Bison Dry - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.

Sweet Potato & Chicken Dry - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.

Sweet Potato & Venison Dry - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.

Original Ultra Dry Dog - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.

Original Ultra Dry Dog - Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.


Those are the ones I would consider feeding her. I've fed her the Ultra before, for a short period, and it seemed to give her a dull and dandruffy coat. I also tried her on the Synergy BRIEFLY, I mean, a few weeks at most, and it seemed like her stools were a little larger than normal, but that's it. Not loose, just...larger in shape haha. I hesitate to even mention it because I don't think it's a fair review of how it did with her.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I would first try the Alpha one and see how he does, if I had to choose. I had Darby on the Potato/Duck and while it helped her yeasty issues, her coat got a bit dry (bichon) and wirey on it. 

I might actually try the alpha on my PWD, it's lower calorie and might help her lose some weight.... hmm


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if your dog needs to lose weight maybe you should feed less.



Shamrockmommy said:


> I would first try the Alpha one and see how he does, if I had to choose. I had Darby on the Potato/Duck and while it helped her yeasty issues, her coat got a bit dry (bichon) and wirey on it.
> 
> I might actually try the alpha on my PWD, it's lower calorie and might help her lose some weight.... hmm


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you might have to switch flavors (NB) a few times before you find
one that works for your dog. you might have to switch brands
a few times.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I can't believe how low on protein most of those are, I think if I fed anything below 26% my dog would start losing muscle mass and would be constantly hungry. If those were my only options, I would go with Alpha, if you can get Synergy, I would go with that if the only symptom was large stool.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly you couldn't pay me to feed NB.... They absolutely refuse to reveal if any of their ingredients come from China. Deal breaker for me.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I can't believe how low on protein most of those are, I think if I fed anything below 26% my dog would start losing muscle mass and would be constantly hungry. .


Interesting you notice this too! The girls are on Fromm grain free (rotating the flavors) and my bichon, especially, is a little muscle girl  The vet techs called her an athlete at her last visit.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

choose the Alpha to try. It has the best protein percentage even though much of it is plant-based. Supplement it with an occasional scrambled egg, some bits of chicken or turkey, etc. to boost the meat levels. You might also try adding in a bit of unrefined coconut oil to help maintain good skin condition. Basically, consider the Natural Balance as a base food to which you can add fresh left-overs from your kitchen.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

For some unknown reason, I have a soft spot for NB. Don't ask me why.

But if I had to pick, I actually like their Original Ultra line.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> For some unknown reason, I have a soft spot for NB. Don't ask me why.
> 
> But if I had to pick, I actually like their Original Ultra line.



Abbie did well on that one but her coat got dull and flakey 

I think I'm gonna give the synergy a go, it's similar to the ultra but has a bit fewer ingredients and has a a meat meal before the first grain.


----------

